# Our new family members (updated)



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife and I got our girls (Tara and Willow) 5 days ago. I have no idea how old they are, but they are definitely quite young. Tara was friendly and curious about us immediately, but Willow was quite shy and spent her time hiding in the igloo. She would run straight into it every time we tried to pet her, but Tara did not.

We spent the first three days letting them get to know our hands inside the cage and at the open door. It didn't take long before Tara was playing chase and pounce with us, but Willow remained pretty shy. She was fine as long as we let her sniff and nibble, but still did not want to be petted.

On the evening of the third day, we took them out for some "get to know us" time (a good two hours) and it changed everything. Willow has suddenly become far more trusting, though she is still quite a bit more shy than Tara.

Tara is the light tan colored one and the dark brown one is Willow.










This is Tara resting on Christina's lap. Within minutes, she was grinding her teeth and even fell asleep under Christina's petting. She seems to love the back of her neck scratched. Oh, and yes, that is our cat (Sidney) introducing himself. Luckily, Sidney is 10 years old and is only curious about the girls (rather than -interested- in them, if you know what I mean).










This is Willow on my lap. It was a bit harder for her at first. She pooped on me three times in the first couple minutes, but soon relaxed and climbed all over me. She kept coming back to that spot (in the picture) to get petted before going off to explore again. By the time we put them back into their cage, Willow was relaxed and playing and having a grand old time. Since then, she has really come out of her shell. She's still the shy one, though. For now.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

beautiful little girls 
it's good to hear they are coming around - i have a shy rat myself (Scout) but being around Panda has really opened him up. i think it's always nice when their personalities balance each other out.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

Cute  i loved the 1st one


----------



## daydreamer4186 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

They are cute! Haha I have two girls named Tara and Willow too!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

aw, they're precious little girls! <3
i've heard that it's pretty common to have one rat that's more shy and one bolder rat in a pair (i do too!)


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

love the pic with the cat...almost didnt even see her there


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*

Here it is, only five days later and they have changed -so- much! Willow is no longer shy at all. In fact, she never runs to hide anymore. She's either sleeping or playing. She plays, literally, until she drops. We have them out on the couch with us a lot and they enjoy it as much as we do. They're like "Perpetual Motion With Whiskers".

This is Willow after some serious play time. Don't worry, she's not nearly as dead as she looks.










I attached a couple large cardboard tubes high up on the wall of the cage. Tara has completely claimed the one on the second level as her own. It's where she usually sleeps.










At least... she TRIES to sleep. Willow often has something to say about that, however.










And what does Willow get for waking up her sister? A good grooming, that's what!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha. i love the new pics. very nice girls you have there.


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks! We just love them. Their cage is right in the living room with us, so even when they aren't out with us... they are not alone. We're at the cage with the door open half the time. The love to play chase and pounce with our hands.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Our new family members*



Berks said:


> love the pic with the cat...almost didnt even see her there


there's a cat?


----------

